# Where to buy cigars in Lima Peru



## BrettGG (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi guys

I'm heading off to Peru next weekend and was wondering if there are any decent cigar shops in Lima?

Thanks


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I've never been. But it would appear there are two LCDH's in Lima.


----------



## BrettGG (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks, I will visit one of their stores while I am there.


----------

